# Latest OTA hung my phone



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

I just tried to do latest OTA update for Jelly Beans. As a result, after reboot, all I had was running jars with beans.
I like JB ROM
What have I done wrong during update to cause this? I was fortunate enough to have backup from previous OTA, and just restored phone to it.
But otherwise? It downloaded fine, I installed ROM, and got locked on start up screen.
Thank you


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Let me do some clarification, as it does show that I can update to 1.6 instead of 1.1 JB I have now
1. After it downloads, where does the ROM go to?
2. It duly put phone into recovery. But thereafter, I am not sure how to locate the ROM
3. Say I found it, and it installed. What do I do next? Power off? Reboot system? I hit reboot system and had what I had - hung on falling beans jars.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Of course, I had to try it again - and now it - ahh, no, looks like it cought this time. ANDROID is upgrading...I think it went through...


----------

